# О получении чистой системы

## Sasha2

Господа не подскажете ли, как решить такую проблему.

Предположим гипотетически, что имеется очень высокоскоростное соединение с Инетом.

Установлена Gentoo.

Какие команды надо дать, чтобы получить самую актуальную версию софта.

Ну хотя бы с точки зрения KDE и Gnome.

ПРиветсвуется и простое описание.

Вообще возможно ли такое.

А то создается впечатление, что с Gentoo могут по нормальному работать те, кто сидит в соседней комнате с разработчиками.

----------

## YD

Что значит самая актуальная? Самая последняя? Так почти 0-day обычно, и уже в portage, особенно такие как KDE, Gnome. Кроме того, можно использовать свои собственные ebuild'ы. Но всё новое обычно ~x86. Поэтому надо вносить запись в /etc/portage/package.keywords + делать sync почаще

----------

## Sasha2

Нет Вы не ответили на вопрос

ПОлучать то так можно, а еще хотелось бы удалять одновременно то, что уже стало ненужным (например вместо KDE 3.3 поставить KDE 3.4)

Чтобы ссылки, указыващие в никуда, не торчали по всей системе.

----------

## Metallic

 В FAQ сукины дети!!! Jackill (c)

----------

## YD

Да, уж...

----------

## Sasha2

Да Вы сами Metallic сходите в FAQ

Между прочим в Gentoo уже на стадии инсталляции для установки hotplug и coldplug требуется подключение к сети.

НАверно есть масса и других пакетов, которых якобы можно установить с компакт диска (2 диск), но на самом деле требуется подключением к сети.

В этом случае нужна альтернативная звонилка, которая может быть запущена с дискетки или компакт диска (но под управлением установленного Gentoo).

Читайте внимательно сами.

----------

## serg_sk

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Да Вы сами Metallic сходите в FAQ
> 
> Между прочим в Gentoo уже на стадии инсталляции для установки hotplug и coldplug требуется подключение к сети.
> 
> НАверно есть масса и других пакетов, которых якобы можно установить с компакт диска (2 диск), но на самом деле требуется подключением к сети.
> ...

 

Есть такая  :Smile:  Это сам pppd  :Smile: 

Вообщем man pppd и man chat.

А Metallic действительно выразился очень грубо, хотя в чем-то я его поддерживаю.

----------

## YD

В соседней теме этот вопрос поднят. По сути это тема дубликат. ... Да ещё и тем же юзером создана.

----------

## Sasha2

Да ну и что что дубликат.

Лучше бы, что нибудь по существу.

ВОт сталкиваемся с проблемой когда на стадиии инсталляции требуется подключение к инету, ну тогда пусть эти умники, составлиющие mannual, и напишут там, как все это сделать. И че лапшу на уши вешать возмите первый диск из дистрибутива Gentoo и покажите этот ppp файл.

ВРоде как его там нет, а если дело обстоит так, то должны наверно быть инструкции о том, как подключиться к своему провайдеру через это pppd.

Я вот например всегда это в KDE делал, понятно моггу и не знать чего-то.

Но зачем такие сложности, когда проще реализовать звонилку, не зависящую от состояния дерева портежей (т.е. работающую всегда и при любых обстоятельствах). 

Об этом я и задавал вопрос.

А в ответ кучу всего, но только не по делу.

----------

## YD

Если человек не понимает даже что такое Gentoo Linux, не знает как и где найти документацию, то о чём и говорить? И дупликаты для него тоже не зло....

use window$  :Sad: 

з.ы. Все заданные вопросы ниоднократно обсуждаись на этом форуме. Поиск тоже надо уметь юзать.

----------

## hlroad

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Да ну и что что дубликат.
> 
> Лучше бы, что нибудь по существу.
> 
> 

 

А ответ "по существу" уже был:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Вообщем man pppd и man chat.
> 
> А Metallic действительно выразился очень грубо, хотя в чем-то я его поддерживаю.
> ...

 

Не надо думать, что повторение одних и тех же вопросов приведет к другим ответам. Ибо это прямо по книжке:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Хакеры хорошо умеют отвечать на вопросы из домашних заданий - большинство из нас их делало самостоятельно. Эти вопросы заданы для работы вам, чтобы вы могли научиться на собственном опыте. Просить можно о подсказке, но не о полном решении.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Достало.

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> ВОт сталкиваемся с проблемой когда на стадиии инсталляции требуется подключение к инету, ну тогда пусть эти умники, составлиющие mannual, и напишут там, как все это сделать. И че лапшу на уши вешать возмите первый диск из дистрибутива Gentoo и покажите этот ppp файл. 
> 
> 

 

И что - это поможет ?

```

livecd root # ls -al /usr/sbin/pppd

-r-sr-xr-x  1 root root 279816 Mar 14 19:23 /usr/sbin/pppd

livecd root # ls -al /etc/ppp

total 56

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  340 Mar 14 19:23 .

drwxr-xr-x  39 root root 2020 Jul  2 22:08 ..

-rw-------   1 root root   78 Mar 14 19:23 chap-secrets.example

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  353 Mar 14 19:23 chat-default

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  938 Mar 14 19:23 firewall-masq

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  836 Mar 14 19:23 firewall-standalone

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  931 Mar 14 19:23 ip-down

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1081 Mar 14 19:23 ip-up

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    5 Mar 14 19:23 options

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   53 Mar 14 19:23 options-pppoe

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  238 Mar 14 19:23 options-pptp

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  359 Mar 14 19:23 options.pptp

-rw-------   1 root root   77 Mar 14 19:23 pap-secrets.example

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   60 Mar 20 21:45 peers

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   60 Mar 14 19:23 plugins

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  104 Mar 14 19:23 pppoe-server-options

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 4783 Mar 14 19:23 pppoe.conf

livecd root # ls -al /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 4408 Mar 14 19:23 /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

```

Достаточно ?

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ВРоде как его там нет, а если дело обстоит так, то должны наверно быть инструкции о том, как подключиться к своему провайдеру через это pppd.
> 
> 

 

А STFW - уже никак ? Небольшая проблема, чесслово.

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Но зачем такие сложности, когда проще реализовать звонилку, не зависящую от состояния дерева портежей (т.е. работающую всегда и при любых обстоятельствах). 
> 
> 

 

pppd ?

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Об этом я и задавал вопрос.
> 
> А в ответ кучу всего, но только не по делу.
> ...

 

В ответ тебя много раз ткнули носом в FAQ. Все без толку.

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Да и вообще это наверно еще цветочки, господа любители Gentoo, из Вас кто-нибудь знает, как снести KDE 3.3 и на ее место установить 3.4.
> 
> ВЫчистить все от 3.3 и чтобы связи от пакетов не торчали по всей системе. 
> ...

 

А что отвечать ? STFW - этот вопрос уже обмусолен не хуже, чем вопрос о pppd...

----------

## Sasha2

Т.е. если по честному, тогда кратко ответ Ваш звучит так: парень забудь о всех пакетах которые тебе даны на дисках Gentoo, настрой pppd и с ее помощью закачивай то, что надо. ПРошу ответить коротко: ДА или НЕТ.

----------

## hlroad

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Т.е. если по честному, тогда кратко ответ Ваш звучит так: парень забудь о всех пакетах которые тебе даны на дисках Gentoo, настрой pppd и с ее помощью закачивай то, что надо. ПРошу ответить коротко: ДА или НЕТ.

 

Нет.

Про диск с пакетами мною вообще ничего не было сказано (если честно - я даже не знаю что там бывает ибо у меня его нету). Вопрос был "нужна альтернативная звонилка, которая может быть запущена с дискетки или компакт диска (но под управлением установленного Gentoo)" - какое к этому всему вообще имеют отношение пакеты с дисков Gentoo ? Да, такая звонилка есть, включена в LiveCD и имеется на первом CD (в случае Universal CD) - pppd/chat . Можно ли пользовать что-то ещё - честно говоря никого не волнует. Наверное можно (на втором CD есть тот же kppp - ели судить по списку файлов), но если ты настаиваешь на вырезание гландов через задний проход (а выход в сеть через GUI'евую программу никак иначе назвать нельзя) - то причем тут все остальные ? Может получится, может нет - это уже твои проблемы.

Тут ведь идея та же, что с GUI'евыми tools'ами для настройки системы - да, такие бывают. Если ты ими что-то поломаешь - тебя попросят посмотреть в конфигурационных файлах и никто даже и разбираться не будет - можно это из GUI сделать или нет. Это Gentoo, а не Linspire или Fedora. Не нравится - не ешь.

----------

## Sasha2

Ну уж если откровенно, то на диске (имеется ввиду второй есть только какойто minicom (в каталоге net-dialup))

Второе, я же сказал, что действовал согласно manual и что получил, Вы уже видели выше.

Далее вот такая с лету настройка pppd (типа возьми создай файл provider в каталоге /etc/ppp/peers и файл тоже с именем provider в каталоге /etc/chatscripts ну вот у меня с лету не срабатывает, т.е. я пока не могу законектиться).

И описания как Вы говорите везде валяются, да валяются везде, но попробовав, все рецепты коннект не удается.

Наверно пишут их люди которые думают что все понимают до конца, но наверное все таки не все.

Даже вот с этим простеньким pppd и то не очень то получается.

Информации море, а полезной мало.

ВОт например, проще бы сказали в файле таком то должно быть такое то. А в таком такое. 

А так наверно буду устанавливать сперва другой Линукс

Настраивать там (имеется в виду учиться настраивать pppd вручную), но при наличии графической среды, чтобы полегче работать.

И только потом снова в Gentoo.

P.S. Кстати какие-то везде недоработки, ну что трудно что ли настроить этот сайт, чтобы он все кодировки распознавал корректно и с ходу.

ТАкие ляпы везде в Gentoo ощущаешь.

----------

## Sasha2

Да и еще вдогон (предисторию Вы уже знаете), а Вы точно уверены, что после этого пресловутого emerge --sync и emerge --depclean

pppd продолжает оставаться работоспособным.

МОжет быть еще какие-то файлы, какие нужны для его работы, снесены?

----------

## YD

Как уже говорилось, Gentoo ориентирована на частые обновления. Если такие не требуются, то и --sync делать не надо. Надо просто использовать portage snapshot с LiveCD, тогда и интернет не понадобится для скачки апдейтов.

Наверняка тяжело с консоли начинать, хотя я именно так и начал в своё время. Если есть другой дистр, например Fedora, никто не мешает его поставить временно на маленький раздел. А потом с него уже ставить Gentoo. Knoppix тоже вариант. Я сам, если по какой-то причине (_очень_ редко) пересобираю систему, то делаю это с имеющейся установки Gentoo, не прерывая обычное использование компьютера.

з.ы. www.gentoo-wiki.com - очень много полезного для начинающих можно найти, STFW!  :Sad: 

----------

## Sasha2

Все дело в том, что я утром просто ощущаю, что Gentoo вообще очень идеально подходит для непрерывно обновляемой системы.

Хотелось бы к этому прийти.

Но вот к сожалению опыт у меня есть только при работе в какой-либо графической оболочке.

Да и то вряд ли это можно назвать опытом.

Но вот, что кажется если к Gentoo прикрутить звонилку, которая не крэшится от emerge --sync и т.п., то вероятно получится неплохая штука.

Тогда действительно Gentoo реально станет непрерывно обновляемой. (Конечно и здесь потом станет вопрос, как быть, чтобы asdl не крэшился в таких условиях).

Но вероятно для таких чайников как я, неогбходимо действительно пройти этот путь настройки connect программ, чтобы потом таких вопросов не возникало.

Вообще в идеале было бы наличие дискеты, на которой была бы такая коммуникационная программа, с указанием в какое место прописать 1) номер для дозвона провайдера, 2) строку для инициализации модема и сам модем (ну типа ttyS0 или нечто подобное).

ВОобще это решение простое, и яхотел узнать есть ли оно вообще в природе.

А вместо этого мне предложили изучить ручную настройку pppd.

Ну что ж - это тоже решение, вероятно оно может датеь те же результаты.

Только как то получается странно, один кто-то прошел этот путь, а все другие, идя по нему испытывают те же самые трудности .

Ну не по научному это.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Только как то получается странно, один кто-то прошел этот путь, а все другие, идя по нему испытывают те же самые трудности.

 

Ага, и когда люди изучают любую науку, не говоря уже о прикладных программах типа Windows, то они тоже испытывают трудности! Что ж теперь и не учиться?..

----------

## Nelud

Я поддерживаю Sasha2 в том смысле, что в хэндбуке ДОЛНО быть написано про настройку dialup через pppd! Я сам через это прошёл. Почему вся остальная настройка системы разжёвана в хэндбуке так, что даже новичок может поставить систему (достаточно только знать базовые команды bash), а за поднятием dialup нужно лезть куда-то в дебри???

----------

## Sasha2

Вот именно вопрос тогда может быть сведен к настройке dialup через pppd (если таковое выживает после манипуляций с портежами).

А поскольку такой уверенности нет, то и возникает естественно вопрос об автономной звонилке.

Если сравнивать грубо Gentoo ну например с DOS, то выглядит так как будто происходит обновление command.com со стиранием всех системных файлов, дата которых ранее этого нового command.com.

СРавнение грубое, но думаю справедливое.

МОжно обновлять систему, но в разумных пределах, хотя бы до того, чтобы он не становилась неработоспособной.

Интересно еще задать вопрос тем у кого asdl.

Бывало ли у них так, что после emerge --sync и emerge --depclean, они также не могут законнектиться?

А чтобы законнектиться опять же нужен Интернет.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Бывало ли у них так, что после emerge --sync и emerge --depclean, они также не могут законнектиться?

 

RTFM на предмет 

```
depclean
```

 скорее всего дело в этом.

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Я поддерживаю Sasha2 в том смысле, что в хэндбуке ДОЛНО быть написано про настройку dialup через pppd!

 

Так напиши! Кто, думаешь, хэндбук пишет?

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

А чего вы мучаетесь? Возьмите LiveCD любой где есть все красиво и в графической оболочке, есть все нужные вам звонилки и т.д. и ставьте Gentoo с этого линукса

----------

## YD

Sasha2 в ТАНКЕ? Куда суёшь свой depclean, блин? 

Систему надо обновить?  -  emerge -uDpv world. 

--sync НИКАК не может испортить систему.

----------

## hlroad

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Я поддерживаю Sasha2 в том смысле, что в хэндбуке ДОЛНО быть написано про настройку dialup через pppd! Я сам через это прошёл. Почему вся остальная настройка системы разжёвана в хэндбуке так, что даже новичок может поставить систему (достаточно только знать базовые команды bash), а за поднятием dialup нужно лезть куда-то в дебри???

 

Потому что не пользуется dialup'ом никто из разработчиков наверняка. Из нескольких десятков моих знакомых dialup'ом пользуется один (и он не пользуется Gentoo). В Моксве и подмосковье, в америке и в японии - везде про dialup уже забыли. Я сам последний раз с модемом общался года три назад. Да - в глубинке где-нибудь dialup еще используется. Но почему-то никто из тамошних жителей не выказал желания дополнить handbook описанием настройки dialup'а...

 *YD wrote:*   

> Sasha2 в ТАНКЕ? Куда суёшь свой depclean, блин?
> 
> Систему надо обновить? - emerge -uDpv world.
> 
> --sync НИКАК не может испортить систему.

 

Oops. Как-то на этот момент я не обратил внимания. Тода да - тоды ой. Когда человеку большими красными буквами пишут: DEPCLEAN CAN  SERIOUSLY  IMPAIR YOUR SYSTEM. USE CAUTION. ALWAYS VERIFY ALL PACKAGES IN THE CANDIDATE LIST FOR  SANITY  BEFORE  ALLOWING DEPCLEAN TO UNMERGE ANY PACKAGES (в переводе - DEPCLEAN МОЖЕТ СЕРЪЕЗНО ПОВРЕДИТЬ ВАШУ СИСТЕМУ. ИСПОЛЬЗУЙТЕ С ОСТОРОЖНОСТЬЮ. ВСЕГДА ПРОВЕРЯЙТЕ ВСЕ ПАКЕТЫ В СПИСКЕ КАНДИДАТОВ НА РАЗУМНОСТЬ ПЕРЕД ТЕМ КАК ПОЗВОЛИТЬ DEPCLEAN'У СНЕСТИ ХОТЯ БЫ ОДИН ПАКЕТ), а он потом начинает жаловаться, что у него что-то там поломалось - это уже клиника. Да - depclean может довести систему до состояния полной невменяемости. Вплоть до того, что она грузиться не будет - какой уж тут dialup. Ну и что ? Везде где упоминается depclean упоминается также и тот факт, что возможные последствия от него - примерно как от ядерной бомбы (все враги подут повержены, но если вам не повезет, то и с дружественными вам войсками того... нехорошо будет. В handbook'е: Warning: Running emerge --depclean is a dangerous operation and should be handled with care. Double-check the provided list of "obsoleted" packages to make sure it doesn't remove packages you need, в manual'е: WARNING: Removing some packages may cause packages which link to the removed package to stop working  and complain  about missing libraries, что выдает сам delclean - я уже выше приводил. Везде - либо жирный шрифт, либо красный цвет. Либо и то и другое одновременно.

Чукча не читатель - чукча писатель ? Прямо как в известном анекдоте: "выход из штопора - в следующем номере". Слов нет.

----------

## Sasha2

Вот суть всего состояла то в том, чтобы научиться получать самую актуальную систему. 

В Mandriva (ждать очень долго) и в SuSe (Довольно таки тяжеловесная система) все происходит через их соответствующие утилиты обновления.

Я и хотел то выяснить. КАк в Gentoo поступать, чтобы автоматически обновляться. 

Да естественно в Mandriva и SuSe достаточно тяжело (ну например мне с моим скудным опытом) обновиться с более ранней версии KDE или Gnome до более новой, но ведь Gentoo вроде как претендует на легкость в проведении этого процесса.

ВОт и хотелось заюзать эту фичу. Но как видно и Gentoo вот так с лету это не решает.

----------

## IFL

а откуда ты вычитал про depclean? он не обновляет систему  :Laughing: 

а процесс действительно крайне лёгок

----------

## Metallic

Ща опять слово возьму  :Very Happy:  Тема если честно смысла не имеет, т.к. гента LFS дистр и из этого все ясно, чего тратить силы на объяснение того что написано в хандбуке?

----------

## hlroad

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Да естественно в Mandriva и SuSe достаточно тяжело (ну например мне с моим скудным опытом) обновиться с более ранней версии KDE или Gnome до более новой, но ведь Gentoo вроде как претендует на легкость в проведении этого процесса.

 Уже даже не смешно. Кто обещал ? Когда обещал ? Кому обещал ? Gentoo - это LFS дистрибутив, чем и ценен: всё будет сделано ровно так, как ты этого попросишь. А вот как раз обновить KDE через yum - гораздно проще, чем через portage. Другое дело, что это будет не твой KDE: собран он будет так, как захотели разработчики Madriva или SUSE и вмещаться в этот процесс будет нельзя.

 *IFL wrote:*   

> а процесс действительно крайне лёгок

 Щаз. Процесс этот легок для того, кто понимает что делает. А если человеку, понимаете ли, сложно обновить KDE в "фабричных" дистрибутивах (а там для этого нужно направить yum в другой каталог - и все) - то тут с Gentoo делать нечего.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> ВОт и хотелось заюзать эту фичу. Но как видно и Gentoo вот так с лету это не решает.

 

После --depclean надо:

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Если у тебя этого нет, то:

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

и повторить.

----------

## Sasha2

Но при чем тут yum, это уже из области Fedora Core.

И направить yum и выбрать дополнительный источник обновления и в SUSe и в Mandrake я умею.

Но только ведь дело не в этих простеньких операциях (их наверно и обезьяну можно научить выполнять).

ВОпрос значительно глубже, господин Metallic.

И кроется он наверно в самой методики построения UNIX систем. (А более точно в конкретике метода rpm, apt и т.д.)

Вообще всегда возникает вопрос действительно ли rpm (имеется в виду пакет) является той минимальной единицей, на которую надо опираться при построении системы. А может быть отдельный файл из этого rpm (или даже отдельная функция или даже ее декларация).

Эти вопросы описаны в статье 10 проблем к rpm (Простите, уже не помню достаточно точного названия, я здесь имею в виду только то, что относится к логической целостности).

А обновляться штатными способами мы умеем.

Но только если при обновлении от новой версии к старой мы получаем в окне About... новые значения, так ли уж верно, господин Metallic, что и все библиотечки у Вас будут тех же новых версий. И вообще достаточно ли просто, как Вы говорите направить, что-то в какую-то директорию.

Ну что-то и будет наверно работать, но в целом не думаю, что Вы получите 100% корректную систему. Даже при установке одного единственного пакетика и то, иногда пишется, что должно быть (какая версия X, какая glibc, и т.д.). Ну вот например имеет это место при установке определенной версии драйверов для ati карт.

Поэтому, не стоит думать, что для того, чтобы сделать то и то, достаточно направить что-то в какую-то директорию.

Как правило, при таком подходе получается система, где что-то не работает. ИНогда обнаруживается это не сразу же. Поэтому и возникает иллюзия, что все прошло нормально.

А альтернативная звонилка при таком подходе все же нужна, и желательно, чтобы ее реализация была достаточно проста, чтобы ей могли пользоваться даже чайники.

Дело не в том, что просто выполнить ее настройку. Дело в том, что это нудно.

Есть в мире много простых вещей, но которые изучать лучше потом, когда накопится достаточный опыт.

----------

## YD

Минимальные знания в системном программирование снимут такие рассуждения.

----------

## Sasha2

Да бросьте Вы какие там минимальные знания.

Это типа как каждый культурный человек должен знать хотя бы одни иностранный язык и изучить марксистско-леннискую философию.

А может каждый культурный человек должен знать общую теорию отностиельности или квантовую механику.

Не думаю, чтобы все пользователи Linux должны знать системное программирование.

Должны знать то, что сами чувствуют необходимым.

А все свыше это снобизм. Мало ли кто че знает или не знает.

Вот у меня дочка 9-летняя тоже имеет на своем ПК Linux, так что ж мне запретить ей его юзать, если она системного программирования не знает.

Вот кстати при всем этом я так и не услышал ответа на то, есть ли в природе файл, который можно записать на дискетку, запустить его в Linux и выполнить дозвон к провайдеру. Вместо рассуждения о системном программировании лучше бы ответили на такой вопрос.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Вот кстати при всем этом я так и не услышал ответа на то, есть ли в природе файл, который можно записать на дискетку, запустить его в Linux и выполнить дозвон к провайдеру. Вместо рассуждения о системном программировании лучше бы ответили на такой вопрос.

 

Он же «крякер интернета»? Там выше написали что все это можно сделать настроив связку pppd+chat, так зачем кому-то писать какую-то еще программу?... Сомнительно что б такое было.

----------

## viy

1) файл в природе есть, 100% процентов. Только вот найти его --- скорее всего не реально. Т.к. твою задачу можно интерпретировать по разному. Это может быть и просто скрипт (подразумевающий, что весь нужный софт и дрова имеются), и собсна полный набор потенциально нужного для дозвона барахла (которое ну не влезет на дискету);

2) у меня сложилось впечатление, что не совсем понятен смысл фразы "unix-way", под многими вопросами чувствуется ментальное наследие винды. В *ксе все иначе, потому многие вопросы просто не корректны!

3) к теме  :Wink: 

emerge -puv world покажет тебе список софта, который будет изменен (поставлен новый; старый заменен на новый; новый заменен на старый). Если в списке софта в колонке с флагами ты не видишь "S", значит будет полный апгрейд и парится не стоит. Если такая буква есть, то ты получишь еще одну версию проги, которая будет работать в параллели с остальными версиями. В последнем случае --- удаление "старого" софта остается за тобой. Тут, конечно, у portage'а есть недостатки, но это выполнимо.

4) о нудности. есть винда --- там все "весло и быстро". в случае граблей --- ее надо просто переставить  :Wink: 

Линукс для того, чтобы работать, т.е. делать что-то с умом --- думать! Если все-таки хочется все делать через окошечки, то видимо gentoo не для тебя... И ничего хорошего/плохого тут нет...

----------

## fank

Такое ощущение, что тут собралась кучка снобов, которые, для того, чтобы решить простую задачу, когда-то, единожды, потратили тонну времени, а теперь предлагают всем остальным заняться этим же умственным онанизмом !!!

Я ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮ ТОВАРИЩА Sasha2 !!!

до gentoo я пару раз устанавливал asp (7.3 и 9.0), причём всё моё общение с дистрами не превысило 5-10 часов

handbook действительно написан очень понятно и приятно, и я был в бешенстве, когда мне пришлось рыться 2 дня (под виндой) в инете, чтобы настроить pppd

Принцип "не нравится - не лезь" - девиз самовлюблённых идиотов, не желающих потакать любопытству новичков в linux, для которых начало знакомства с ОС часто становится концом оного.

Действительно, после некоторых размышлений я пришёл к следующему выводу: люди, пишущие howto, зачастую являются спецами и не могут посмотреть свежим взглядом на свою писанину, причём это касается именно русскоязычных статей. Даже с моим скудным английским мне проще прочитать и усвоить устаревший буржуйский документ, чем пытаться разобраться, какого цвета тараканы в голове у автора, использовавшего "великий и могучий" для написания того, что может быть понято далеко не всеми.

По поводу вырывания гланд через это самое место - так вот именно такое впечатление складывается после прочтения большинства доков по pppd. Подобные статьи часто заканчиваются примерно так "...а если у вас возникли проблемы, смотрите логи..."

ну ясен перец, а что мне ещё остаётся, хуже, если я не знаю, что такое логи и как их просмотреть.

Наболело !!! Надоело !!! Надоели выкрики и грубости в адрес новичков со стороны соотечественников !!!

Братья славяне, давайте будем терпимее, а?

----------

## IFL

 *fank wrote:*   

> Принцип "не нравится - не лезь" - девиз самовлюблённых идиотов, не желающих потакать любопытству новичков в linux, для которых начало знакомства с ОС часто становится концом оного.

 

если захочет, то концом не станет, книжки есть, пусть читает

 *Quote:*   

> хуже, если я не знаю, что такое логи и как их просмотреть.

 

use windows

----------

## ManJak

 *IFL wrote:*   

>  *fank wrote:*   Принцип "не нравится - не лезь" - девиз самовлюблённых идиотов, не желающих потакать любопытству новичков в linux, для которых начало знакомства с ОС часто становится концом оного. 
> 
> если захочет, то концом не станет, книжки есть, пусть читает
> 
>  *Quote:*   хуже, если я не знаю, что такое логи и как их просмотреть. 
> ...

 

Это грубовато:

0) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml

1) http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page

2) opennet.ru

3) http://www.linux.org.ru/books/

4) http://www.linux.org.ru/books/lor-faq/faq.html

Я думаю, что тут можно найти ответ на многие вопросы.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 0) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml
> 
> 1) http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page
> ...

 

5) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/index.xml

6) http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/

----------

## viy

1) Все когда-то были новичками. Все учились, разбирались. Манов хороших нет --- значит было лень писать, это надо делать вовремя, когда разбираешся, когда интерес есть. Вот лично каждый сколько доков написал после того, как не нашел ничего приемлемого и разбирался сам?

Если не можешь разобраться сам, значит спрашивай.

2) Вопросы можно задавать по разному. Можно спросить по существу, показав, что ты что-то читал, что-то делал. Или же попросить ткнуть носом в хороший ман --- всегда ткнут, с удовольствием  :Wink: . Написаны хучи доков о том, как спрашивать. И вопросы (специфические для gentoo), легко находимые в манах, думаю, всегда будут игнорироваться.

3) Это open source, это сообщество свободное. Возьмите любой софт и прочтите --- никаких гарантий, никакой ответственности. Объяснять, что сделать для получения каких-то гарантий (и, соответственно, переносе ответственности) я не стану. Поэтому не "не нравиться --- не лезь", а "я сделал так --- юзайте, только без претензий, т.к. делал ДЛЯ СЕБЯ". На это надо опираться. Это только когда проект становиться зрелым уже неприлично посылать, марку держать надо. Но --- все зависит от конкретных личностей, все мы люди.

4) Да, топик вышел откровенно грубым. Жаль. Мне понятны эмоции новичков, в отличии от старичков...

Хм, почему мы вообще говорим об этом (не в первый раз)?!

И в этом топике?!! Перечитайте тему и закончим на этом.

----------

## IFL

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *ManJak wrote:*   
> 
> 0) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml
> 
> 1) http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page
> ...

 

7) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-12.html

8) http://www.linuxforum.ru/index.php?showforum=3

----------

## YD

Насчёт знания, блаблабла. 

Надо различать _администратора_, и _юзера_. Так вот Дочка - это юзер, а ты администратор, и знать что из себя представляет Линукс без высокой автоматизации  обязан. Чтобы разобраться получше не изучая "высокие материи" можно прочитать LFS handbook ( www.linuxfromscratch.org ). То, что надо новичку для понимания.

----------

## serg_sk

 *YD wrote:*   

> Насчёт знания, блаблабла. 
> 
> Надо различать _администратора_, и _юзера_. Так вот Дочка - это юзер, а ты администратор, и знать что из себя представляет Линукс без высокой автоматизации  обязан. Чтобы разобраться получше не изучая "высокие материи" можно прочитать LFS handbook ( www.linuxfromscratch.org ). То, что надо новичку для понимания.

 

Ну LFS наверное жестко для новичка будет  :Smile:  Вот Gentoo самое оно  :Smile:  Сам када еще полным чайником был, больше года назад уже, переходил с RH9 на Gentoo 2004.0. Там мне gentoo казался чем-то неймоверно сложным и туманным. Но после того как все действия сделал по хендбуку и все получилось, мне gentoo перестал казаться темным лесом и я стал себя там комортно чувствовать. Даже жил две недели в консоли, ждал пока мне на диске иксы прийдут по почте  :Smile: 

----------

## ManJak

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

>  *YD wrote:*   Насчёт знания, блаблабла. 
> 
> Надо различать _администратора_, и _юзера_. Так вот Дочка - это юзер, а ты администратор, и знать что из себя представляет Линукс без высокой автоматизации  обязан. Чтобы разобраться получше не изучая "высокие материи" можно прочитать LFS handbook ( www.linuxfromscratch.org ). То, что надо новичку для понимания. 
> 
> Ну LFS наверное жестко для новичка будет  Вот Gentoo самое оно  Сам када еще полным чайником был, больше года назад уже, переходил с RH9 на Gentoo 2004.0. Там мне gentoo казался чем-то неймоверно сложным и туманным. Но после того как все действия сделал по хендбуку и все получилось, мне gentoo перестал казаться темным лесом и я стал себя там комортно чувствовать. Даже жил две недели в консоли, ждал пока мне на диске иксы прийдут по почте 

 

У кого как судьбы сложилась,

мне Gentoo понравился за похожесть на фри, с которой я перелез в РХ9  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iqo

можно и я вклинюся, 

насчет pppd и chat , ну нет у меня на компьютере ни ком порта , сетевая вообще атиевская, как и модем, dsl усбовый.

ну как тут используешь pppd и chat, если и дрова то еще не стоят. в принципе не особый вопрос вот сейчас какое то время поковырявши систему, но сразу на этапе установки ... в командной строке ... , кстати прикол, base систем установил, и по привычке (от debian) emerge mc , гы , гы , гы .. , и пошел чайник ставить , потом отвлекся, прихожу через часик, а у меня уже и kde, и gnome , и тд и тп , вообщем все что было, но самое интересное, что mc то нема. Оказалось, на каком то этапе, сороковом наверно , он чегой то не нашел, полез в нет и обломался .

и еще вопрос по существу: на двух дисках куча софта (2005.0 Pentium 4 ? \Linuxcenter\), часть из них не могу поставить, тк надо нек. зависимые пакеты с нета тянуть, по крайней мере об этом emerge говорит, про установку чисто одного пакета знаю, но хочеться чтоб правильно все было..

А в целом система оч. нравиться, а проблемы с установкой, настройкой, лишь добавляют энтузиазизма, повышают уровень знания, не только системы, но и общей архитектуры *nix в целом. Огромный сенькс разработчикам !

----------

## Sasha2

Ну а вот чего мне пока удалось достичь (если, конечно это можно назвать достижением).

1. Установил Mandrake 10.1

2. Установил в нем wvdial

3. wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf

4. Скопировал файл /usr/bin/wvdial на дискету (cp /usr/bin/wvdial /mnt/floppy ну конечно примонтировав таковую)

5. Проверил /mnt/floppy/wvdial - все работает.

6. Скопировал файл /etc/wvdial.conf на дискету

7. Снес wvdial и проверил: команда /mnt/floppy/wvdial оказалось не работает.

8. ПОсмотрел man wvdial, после чего подправил: команда /mnt/floppy/wvdial --config /mnt/floppy/wvdial.conf, теперь все снова работает.

Но возникает еще такая проблема для своей работы wvdial требует библотеку libwvutils.so.3.74, которая должна находиться в каталоге /usr/lib.

Я конечно могу положить ее туда вручную или на крайний случай создать ссылку (она также находится на дискете).

Но все же хочется сделать все корректно. ВОпрос такой, если для работы какой-либо программы требуется, чтобы такая та и такая то библиотека была в таком то и таком то каталоге, могу ли я использовать, эту библиотеку оставив ее на дискете, ну может быть есть какая нибудь опция, которая указывает команде, где искать библиотеки, которые ей нужны. Т.е. я хочу оставить этот файл на дискетке. Т.е. могу ля я где-нибудь указать, чтобы запускаемая программа искала нужные библиотеки на дискетке.

А так фактически звонилка готова.

С уважением Александр.

----------

## hlroad

 *fank wrote:*   

> Наболело !!! Надоело !!! Надоели выкрики и грубости в адрес новичков со стороны соотечественников !!!
> 
> Братья славяне, давайте будем терпимее, а?

 

А зачем ? Почему-то у многих новичков складывается совершенно неверное представление об этом форуме - типа тут как бы бесплатная служба поддержки, задай вопрос - получишь ответ. Нифига подобного. Этот форум - место общения единомышленников, которые интересуются Linux'ом вообще и Gentoo Linux'ов в особенности и хотят разобраться в нем поглубже. Разумеется в общении единомышленников обсуждаются и разные всякие возможные проблемы. Но суть от этого не меняется - здесь не техподдержка, а место общения единомышленников. Люди, которые этого не хотят (а хотят просто решать с помощью Linux'а какие-то свои проблемы) здесь категорически не приветствуются.

Жестоко ? Да. Насправедливо ? Возможно. Но жизнь штука жестокая и выбора особого, в общем-то, и нету. Если всех людей, которые "просто хотят пользоваться компьютером и не хотят лезть в дебри" не "отшивать" (причем чем жеще - тем лучше), то через короткое время их тут расплодится немеряно и придется либо организовывать подфорум, либо просто уйти в какое-то другое место. 

Я уже тут ссылался пару раз на статью Как правильно задавать вопросы, приведу ещё пару цитат.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Мы понимаем, что многие люди просто хотят использовать создаваемое нами программное обеспечение, и совершенно не собираются изучать технические детали. Для большинства компьютер - это просто инструмент, средство достижения цели; у них есть и более интересные занятия и другие проблемы в жизни. Мы признаем это и не ожидаем, что каждого будут интересовать технические нюансы, столь привлекательные для нас. Тем не менее, наш стиль ответов на вопросы подходит для людей, действительно интересующихся этим, и желающих быть активными участниками процесса решения проблем. Это не изменится. Да и не должно меняться; в противном случае, мы не сможем эффективно делать то, в чем мы - лучшие.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Не хотите учиться ? Нет проблем. Ноги в руки - и в какую-нибудь службу техподдержки (может даже бесплатную где найдете). Но если вы хотите что-то обсуждать здесь - то будьте добры играть по здешним правилам. Они очень близки к тому, что описано в вышеупомянутой статье.

 *viy wrote:*   

> 4) Да, топик вышел откровенно грубым. Жаль. Мне понятны эмоции новичков, в отличии от старичков...

 

А мне - не очень. Ну сколько раз нужно врезать человеку по лбу, чтобы он наконец понял, что в чухой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят ?

 *iqo wrote:*   

> и еще вопрос по существу: на двух дисках куча софта (2005.0 Pentium 4 ? \Linuxcenter\), часть из них не могу поставить, тк надо нек. зависимые пакеты с нета тянуть, по крайней мере об этом emerge говорит, про установку чисто одного пакета знаю, но хочеться чтоб правильно все было.. 

 

Правильно - настроить Internet. У меня знакомый в подобной ситуации (тоже какая-то безумная сетевуха) сделал так: слил себе на винт содержимое каталога http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ и с этого начал ставиться - всё отлично встало.

----------

## hlroad

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> ВОпрос такой, если для работы какой-либо программы требуется, чтобы такая та и такая то библиотека была в таком то и таком то каталоге, могу ли я использовать, эту библиотеку оставив ее на дискете, ну может быть есть какая нибудь опция, которая указывает команде, где искать библиотеки, которые ей нужны.

 

man ld.so

----------

## YD

Sasha2, ну что опять за е*ля с дискетой? Стоит же mdk 10.1 ? Стоит. Ну почему бы с него, где и-нет работает стабильно, не ставить Gentoo?

----------

## Sasha2

Да в MDK вообще таких вопросов не возникает.

Желание есть установить Gentoo.

Но, как видно, просто по manual не все гладко проходит.

Вот и соломку выстилаю.

Я не хочу ставить с MDK, а хочу начисто.

Для этого и дискетка.

Ну а все таки можно оставить какую-либо библиотеку на дискетке, или необходимо скопировать ее туда где она должна быть?

Вобщем то для меня тогда все вопросы решены.

Т.е. я всегда буду иметь выход в Интернет, независимо от того, что возникнет с деревом портежей.

----------

## Sasha2

Да еще вдогон

Не очень то много находится тем, которые, как Вы говорите направлены на решение какой-то определенной задачи.

Вообще, если почитать Linux форумы, то большинство вопросов, как и 5 лет назад сводятся все к той же руссификации, настройки тех или иных драйверов. Чего-то не работет, чего то не монтируется. Одним словом содержательных тем (прикладных) в Linux форумах честно говоря не такуж много.

Всего этого скорее всего надо ожидать в ближайшие пять ну максимум восемь лет.

А пока это еще не та система, чтобы решать проблемы пользователей (имеется в виду Desktop системы). Но время уже подходит.

----------

## YD

Я тебе открою тайну, только никому не говори:

Что с LiveCD, что с MDK, результат будет одинаков. Главное чтоб кернел нормальный был запущен (например при компиле glibc проверяется kernel 2.6 или нет, если NPTL флаг включен). Я б всётки порекомендовал прочитать LFS, ибо генту по тому же принципу собирается, только автоматизирована.

з.ы. На этот же форуме зайди в раздел Docs. Просто разные разделы, разной направленности.

----------

## Sasha2

Что то последнего не понял.

Ничего я не компилировал.

ПРосто файлы от wvdial собрал в одно место.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> А зачем ? Почему-то у многих новичков складывается совершенно неверное представление об этом форуме - типа тут как бы бесплатная служба поддержки, задай вопрос - получишь ответ. Нифига подобного. Этот форум - место общения единомышленников, которые интересуются Linux'ом вообще и Gentoo Linux'ов в особенности и хотят разобраться в нем поглубже. Разумеется в общении единомышленников обсуждаются и разные всякие возможные проблемы. Но суть от этого не меняется - здесь не техподдержка, а место общения единомышленников. Люди, которые этого не хотят (а хотят просто решать с помощью Linux'а какие-то свои проблемы) здесь категорически не приветствуются.

 

Разве я говорил что-то о техподдержке на этом форуме? Если бы ты работал в техподдержке и ответил мне примерно в таком тоне, как отвечали многие в этом треде Sasha2, то первым, что я сделал бы - это обратился к юристу, который работает в моей конторе и мы дружно засудили бы тебя со всеми твоими потрохами, пардон за резкую формулировку.

 *Quote:*   

> Жестоко ? Да. Насправедливо ? Возможно. Но жизнь штука жестокая и выбора особого, в общем-то, и нету. Если всех людей, которые "просто хотят пользоваться компьютером и не хотят лезть в дебри" не "отшивать" (причем чем жеще - тем лучше), то через короткое время их тут расплодится немеряно и придется либо организовывать подфорум, либо просто уйти в какое-то другое место.

 

А вот это уже без комментариев... Человек, который может говорить о том, что количество посетителей на форуме дОлжно ограничивать, мягко говоря, эгоист и максималист.

Далее, цитата, которая здесь тобой приведена, ясно и недвусмысленно клеймит тебя и компанию, как отказавшихся помочь человеку, приложившего определённые усилия со своих позиций для поиска информации по интересующему его вопросу. К слову, на этом форуме я не видел ни одного упоминания, бросающегося в глаза, об этом замечательном документе, к которому и я сам неоднократно отсылал людей.

 *Quote:*   

> А мне - не очень. Ну сколько раз нужно врезать человеку по лбу, чтобы он наконец понял, что в чухой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят ?

 

я так понимаю, это ты лично устав написал для этого форума? Хочу почитать его, может и найду там правило на тему "не тревожьте хакеров, обитающих на этом форуме, им не до вас, долбаных новичков  с вашими идиотскими вопросами"

 *Quote:*   

> Правильно - настроить Internet. У меня знакомый в подобной ситуации (тоже какая-то безумная сетевуха) сделал так: слил себе на винт содержимое каталога http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ и с этого начал ставиться - всё отлично встало.

 

гм....а я, дурак наивный, думал, что мы в этом топике должны были помочь человеку выйти в сеть, используя dial-up модем....интересненько, сколько же времени ему понадобится, чтобы слить все исходники?

 *Quote:*   

> Да еще вдогон 
> 
> Не очень то много находится тем, которые, как Вы говорите направлены на решение какой-то определенной задачи. 
> 
> Вообще, если почитать Linux форумы, то большинство вопросов, как и 5 лет назад сводятся все к той же руссификации, настройки тех или иных драйверов. Чего-то не работет, чего то не монтируется. Одним словом содержательных тем (прикладных) в Linux форумах честно говоря не такуж много. 
> ...

 

совершенно верно, я абсолютно уверен, что даже на этой ветке форума (русскоязычной) найдётся по крайней мере полтора-два десятка вопросов типа "как мне русифицировать мой gentoo" и "почему мой openoffice английский, я ведь хочу русский" т.п.

кто-нибудь может мне сказать, могу ли я быстро и легко наткнуться на ссылки, приведенные выше, если я знаю, что есть только forums.gentoo.org? чёрта с два, мне придётся неплохо порыться в гугле для этого, а между прочим, прошу обратить внимание на forum.ru-board.com, где, во-первых, форум модерируется, а во вторых, сделано всё, для того, чтобы исключить слепое тыканье носом в стены новичков.

вот там, к слову, есть правила, которые можно нарушить и за это справедливо наказывают...

P.S. Конструктивные возражения приветствуются, а вот посылать меня по ссылкам, которые мне давно известны, не надо, вы бы лучше эти ссылки вывесили на самом видном месте, а не плевались ими в ответ на колкости...

----------

## curbat

Я когда ставил gentoo тоже не мог пользоваться интернетом,у меня вообще gprs.На life-cd не хватоло многих пакетов приходилось перезагружаться в вин и докачивать что он просил и класть их в distfiles.Можно сделать так

emerge -pf mc 2>/tmp/spisok 

если ставить к примеру mc список необходимый для его установки появится в /tmp сверяешь с life-cd недостающее докачиваешь.

----------

## lend

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Вот суть всего состояла то в том, чтобы научиться получать самую актуальную систему. 
> 
> В Mandriva (ждать очень долго) и в SuSe (Довольно таки тяжеловесная система) все происходит через их соответствующие утилиты обновления.
> 
> Я и хотел то выяснить. КАк в Gentoo поступать, чтобы автоматически обновляться. 
> ...

 Не расстраивайся, этот вопрос очень сильно разжеван на форуме gentoo, в том числе и на русском, ты не пользуешся поиском, поэтому тебя и пинают. Ну я обычно еженедельно делаю так

```
emerge sync

emerge -uDpv world - смотрю чем мне это грозит

emerge -uD world - апгрейдюсь

emerge -pv depclean - нет ли чего лишнего 

emerge depclean -убираю его

revdep-rebuild - восстанавливаю разрушенные библиотеки
```

На четвертом шаге надо быть очень внимательным, потому что пятый шаг может действительно разрушить систему. Ну а уж если хочешь быть на самом переднем крае, то во везде замени -u на -U, но не советую этим заниматься при начале общения с gentoo  и, конечно, без чтения мануалов здесь нечего делать, кстати про РРР там тоже довольно ясно написано.

----------

## Sasha2

Большое спасибо за разъяснение.

Но только с ppp в Gentoo у меня тоже не получается.

Как ни странно я смог настроить ppp в любом Mandrake и в SuSe (конечно, имеется в виде не kppp, а именно dialip через ppp)

ПО всей видимости после emerge --depclean у меня также оказался разрушен и ppp.

Но я выход нашел в другом (просто wvdial у меня теперь на дискетке).

И я таким образом получаю выход в сеть, если, что-то сломаю.

Да верно изучать еще вагон всего.

А документацией могу сказать, что написано она довольно таки слабенько.

И дело не в том, что на русском нет (я профессиональный переводчик, и меня не смущает отсутствие русских переводов, но и читая на английском у меня остается масса вопросов, просто видно, что некоторые не достаточно освещены.)

Я считаю, что разработчики должны четко указывать, как пользователь может узнавать, что у него установлено в системе (и в какам состоянии, только header файлы или все пакеты, причем представление должно быть достаточно интегральное, такие команды как emerge --search pdf для выяснения что же может работать c pdf достаточно убогие, и вывод этих команд мало,что говорит.

Вообще должна быть какая-то утилита для treeview представления дерева портежей.

Вообще если таковая будет, наверно Gentoo сразу же встанет вровень с другими дистрибутивами.

----------

## IFL

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Я считаю, что разработчики должны четко указывать, как пользователь может узнавать, что у него установлено в системе (и в какам состоянии, только header файлы или все пакеты, причем представление должно быть достаточно интегральное, такие команды как emerge --search pdf для выяснения что же может работать c pdf достаточно убогие, и вывод этих команд мало,что говорит.
> 
> Вообще должна быть какая-то утилита для treeview представления дерева портежей.
> 
> Вообще если таковая будет, наверно Gentoo сразу же встанет вровень с другими дистрибутивами.

 

список пакетов: equery l из gentoolkit, либо emerge -pve world базовыми средствами, либо покопаться в /var/db/pkg

поиск: emerge -S <string> - не вижу никакого криминала, либо ls /usr/portage/<что-то>, либо equery, либр поиск по gentoo-portage.com

и по каким критериям можно искать? название/описание... описание пишет человек, пишущий ебилды, описания на A4 никому не нужны... есть google - ищем прогу, смотрим есть ли в портах, если нет, то можно и свой ебилд написать(это не так сложно, поверь  :Smile:  )...

если чего-то в ебилде нет - можно отредактировать(соб-но, на бетах php 5.1 так и делал, добавляя pdo*)...

----------

## Sasha2

Нет уж тут позвольте с Вами не согласиться.

Дело в том, что это наверно только в винде, ты значешь четко, что нужно устанавливать.

А тут если мне надо pdf, то может и kpdf и xpdf и acroread и т.д.

Да более того, если пакеты с Интернета скачиваются также, желательно знать последствия для трафика, сколько скачается.

Нет я для работы с Gentoo буду устанавливать asdl.

Тут точно без этого не обойтись.

----------

## IFL

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Нет уж тут позвольте с Вами не согласиться.
> 
> Дело в том, что это наверно только в винде, ты значешь четко, что нужно устанавливать.
> 
> А тут если мне надо pdf, то может и kpdf и xpdf и acroread и т.д.
> ...

 

emerge -av <xxx>

что выбрать - читайте гугль, либо перебирайте.... или в rpm тебе больше скажут?

----------

## lend

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Нет уж тут позвольте с Вами не согласиться.
> 
> Дело в том, что это наверно только в винде, ты значешь четко, что нужно устанавливать.
> 
> А тут если мне надо pdf, то может и kpdf и xpdf и acroread и т.д.
> ...

 

А здесь надо просто подать команду

```
emerge -s pdf
```

 и получите полный список пакетов, которые имеют к нему отношение. У меня это выглядит примерно так

```
 emerge -s pdf

Searching...

[ Results for search key : pdf ]

[ Applications found : 18 ]

*  app-doc/howto-pdf

      Latest version available: 20050504

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 38,054 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.tldp.org/

      Description: The LDP howtos, pdf format

      License:     GPL-2 LDP

*  app-doc/linuxfromscratch-pdf

      Latest version available: 6.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 389 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/

      Description: The Linux From Scratch Book

      License:     as-is

*  app-text/dvipdfm

      Latest version available: 0.13.2c

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 211 kB

      Homepage:    http://gaspra.kettering.edu/dvipdfm/

      Description: DVI to PDF translator

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-text/dvipdfmx

      Latest version available: 20040411

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 389 kB

      Homepage:    http://project.ktug.or.kr/dvipdfmx/

      Description: DVI to PDF translator with multi-byte character support

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-text/gpdf

      Latest version available: 2.10.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,054 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: Viewer for Portable Document Format (PDF) files

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-text/pdf2html

      Latest version available: 1.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 22 kB

      Homepage:    http://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~clock/twibright/pdf2html/

      Description: Converts pdf files to html files

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-text/pdfjam

      Latest version available: 1.10

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 50 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.warwick.ac.uk/go/pdfjam

      Description: pdfnup, pdfjoin and pdf90

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-text/pdftk

      Latest version available: 1.12

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 761 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.accesspdf.com/pdftk

      Description: A tool for manipulating PDF documents

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-text/pdftohtml

      Latest version available: 0.36-r3

      Latest version installed: 0.36-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 293 kB

      Homepage:    http://pdftohtml.sourceforge.net/

      Description: pdftohtml is a utility which converts PDF files into HTML and XML formats

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-text/xpdf

      Latest version available: 3.00-r8

      Latest version installed: 3.00-r8

      Size of downloaded files: 2,781 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.foolabs.com/xpdf/

      Description: An X Viewer for PDF Files

      License:     GPL-2

*  dev-perl/PDF-Create

      Latest version available: 0.01

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 12 kB

      Homepage:    http://search.cpan.org/~ftassin/PDF-Create-0.01/

      Description: PDF::Create allows you to create PDF documents

      License:     Artistic

*  dev-php/PECL-pdflib [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 2.0.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 35 kB

      Homepage:    http://pecl.php.net/pdflib

      Description: PHP extension for creating PDF files.

      License:     PHP

*  gnustep-apps/viewpdf [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 75 kB

      Homepage:    http://home.gna.org/gsimageapps/

      Description: PDF viewer (requires PDFKit)

      License:     GPL-2

*  gnustep-libs/pdfkit

      Latest version available: 0.8-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,694 kB

      Homepage:    http://home.gna.org/gsimageapps/

      Description: PDFKit is a framework that supports rendering of PDF contentin GNUstep applications

      License:     GPL-2

*  kde-base/kpdf

      Latest version available: 3.4.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 13,224 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kde.org/

      Description: kpdf, a kde pdf viewer based on xpdf

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-libs/clibpdf [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 202_p1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 837 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.fastio.com/

      Description: ANSI C Library for Direct PDF Generation

      License:     clibpdf

*  media-libs/pdflib

      Latest version available: 5.0.4_p1-r1

      Latest version installed: 5.0.4_p1-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 2,759 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.pdflib.com/

      Description: A library for generating PDF on the fly

      License:     Aladdin

*  net-print/cups-pdf

      Latest version available: 1.7.0a

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 16 kB

      Homepage:    http://cip.physik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vrbehr/cups-pdf/

      Description: Provides a virtual printer for CUPS to produce PDF files.

      License:     GPL-2

```

Так что, выбирай. Описания, конечно, короткие. Размеры указаны. Что еще требуется?

----------

